# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Book Reviews >  " The Lizard King"

## AKFROG

If you want to read a great book about reptile and amphibian smuggling get a hold of Lizard King by Bryan Christy. It's a bigger business than international drug smuggling.  :EEK!:

----------


## mkhenry

I agree it is a good book. It makes a good case for captive breeding.

----------


## frenky

I'ts really good book but the king of monsters is godzilla: godzilla daikaiju battle royale.

----------

